
Why is it that heavy objects looks like in slow motion when falling? - anoldgangstah
I&#x27;m just curious as to how it works.<p>This is the video.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;img-9gag-fun.9cache.com&#x2F;photo&#x2F;ad7o5DV_460sv.mp4
======
Someone
Ignoring air resistance, both large and small objects fall about 5 meters in
the first second.

Expressed in terms of their size, however, large objects fall less far. For
example, a 100m diameter rock falls just 5% of its diameter in that second, a
1m one falls five times its diameter. That tricks your brain.

Also, for the video you show, there is quite a bit of non-falling, with the
rock sliding down/tilting. Rolling down a hill is harder for large objects
than for normal size objects (very small objects may roll slower again both
because of relatively larger air resistance and because the slope may be
rougher at smaller scale)

~~~
anoldgangstah
Thanks my theory is about right, its tricking the brain. Good stuff.

